# Zara now has online shopping in the USA



## Geek2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Just recently Zara opened online shopping in the USA. Anyone purchased from there yet? What do you think of the brand? Have you ever shopped at Zara? I've been to the Zara store and was just checking out their online store. I prefer shopping online. I like some of their clothing and shoes but don't own any currently.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Never heard of Zara... but I like those boots!!
 



> Originally Posted by *Reija* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## Ricciolina (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes! Finally! I've been waiting for the day ZARA would sell their stuff online. I've shopped at Zara a few times before... I love their stuff, I kind of wish they had my size more often. I'm really tiny, so I usually can't buy many things... but a lot of my friends wear the brand and the stuff always looks classy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Ooooooooo!!!


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Ooh! I love those flats!!!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 14, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

seriously... OH MY GOD. this so made my day (even if i'm completely broke at the moment and can't afford to buy new clothes)!

the closest zara is an hour away from me, and since i don't drive i always have to ask my husband to drive me.. and he always gives me the "please be in and out of the store" when we drive somewhere far (annoying.. yes. i hate it too lol). now i can just shop from home... woooooooo

thanks so much for posting this!


----------



## musingmuse (Sep 14, 2011)

They have so many trendy outfits, but errr...The quality is awful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd rather spend my money elsewhere.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They have so many trendy outfits, but errr...The quality is awful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd rather spend my money elsewhere.



Really?  That sucks... it doesnt look like they're cheap either - so you're paying top dollar for badly made clothes?


----------



## musingmuse (Sep 15, 2011)

I feel that they are overpriced for what you get. But you can always give it a try! I've bought cardigans, blouses, a coat and shoes. I was very disappointed. It's *not long-lasting.*

The quality is comparable to H&amp;M...maybe a bit better, but sometimes much worse. But at least in H&amp;M I can buy stuff on sale for $5-$15.

Shoe quality is like ALDO or Steve Madden but worse. And in Canada, most of their shoes are like $100. Waste of money.

I prefer Club Monaco, Benetton, Aritzia (Canadian with a few American stores) and UNIQLO...but UNIQLO is only in SoHo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> booo.  



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeeeahhhh... not much of a fan of H&amp;M.  So, I'll pass.  Thanks!


----------



## musingmuse (Sep 17, 2011)

Me too. Unless it's something for $5. lol
 



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeeeahhhh... not much of a fan of H&amp;M.  So, I'll pass.  Thanks!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 20, 2011)

i've been buying from zara for several years now and never had any quality issues




i haven't bought anything from zara usa yet though, only when i still lived in germany. maybe the quality is different here? would be weird but possible.

i still rock cardigans from zara that i bought over 3 years ago and they are holding up better than recent cardigans i bought from F21 (or anything else from F21 for that matter).

i never buy their "women" line though, usually i just stick to their "young brand" TRF. the "women" line looks too...mature IMO. if i need business casual, i go to target and buy it for cheap. i agree on high prices on some items, but i honestly never had issues with quality.


----------



## musingmuse (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't know about Germany. But in Canada the prices are really high, and the quality is very bad. It's the same with H&amp;M. Such garbage! the H&amp;M in New York was amazing compared with the ones in Vancouver. I had Forever21 pieces that lasted longer. lol

I did hear that Zara in Europe is different from North America and Asia.

Also, I don't know what it is about Canada, the retail service here is atrocious! I hate going in there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i've been buying from zara for several years now and never had any quality issues
> 
> ...


----------

